# The official Euro 2008 thread!



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 4, 2008)

Let's discuss everything about Euro 2008 here. I anyone has objections with creating this new thread instead of the Football Channel thread (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44414), then mods, please delete this thread.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

Alright!!!! Here are the groups and the countries involved in Euro 2008 (we'll miss u, England):

*GROUP A*

Switzerland
Czech Republic
Portugal
Turkey

*GROUP B*

Austria
Croatia
Germany
Poland

*GROUP C*

Netherlands
Romania
Italy
France

*GROUP D*

Greece
Sweden
Spain
Russia

The official site: *www.euro2008.uefa.com


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

England.. 

gerrard,lampard..we will miss you..

I think netherlands can be the dark house...with greece winning last time..anything is possible..esp with van persie playing..

cannavaro out from the Italy tam due to ankle injury...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2008)

^^Yup RVP will win the golden boot
Looking forward to a Holland vs. Portugal match like last WC
Go France(Arsenal) W000000T


----------



## Log_net2 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ill bet for Germany and  Spain.

England out why?They do not have good strikers.
Rooney is good but he is not a goal scorer and he is bad in air.
You see the England squads and would agree with me.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

^^i agreee...
but i feel walcott and lennon are not given enough oppurtunitites to prove themselves..

england's midfield is the best in Europe..but it harly clicks..

beckham,lampard,gerrard,joe cole

defense-terry,cole also pack a punch..

But they need potent strikers...

France is not much without Zidane though..Ribery is too inconsistent..


----------



## Log_net2 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes some say walcott is not that good and not Wenger choice but i feel this is not the time to comment negative on Walcott as he is/was having no chance in the club.

who is the most consistent players?i need to think.

Benzema is the man to watched.He would be my choice to pair with Henry.


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> but i feel walcott and lennon are not given enough oppurtunitites to prove themselves..
> 
> england's midfield is the best in Europe..but it harly clicks..
> 
> ...


I rooted for them during the World Cup too, they have one of the best line ups on paper but they hardly matter when they have to.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2008)

Clichy and Sagna not in French squad *votefortheworst.com/forum/images/smilies/zrobbed.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

Even Trezeguet is not included for France. Flamini just made it due to Patrick Vieira's injury. Their manager is playing a dangerous game, leaving out so many players .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

Trezeguet has become too old..now most managers are voching for "youth"..lol

i would have liked a Euro-America cup... cooll...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey i was thinking of starting this thread... but decide against it becuz of the football channel thread..

anyway i'll be supporting Netherlands, Portugal & maybe France..

@arsenal_gunners
RVP for golden boot !! u must be jokin he will be injured half the time
i want the dutch to win... but RVP for golden boot is a dream..

u do have a case for arsenal defenders not being in the squad... but france does have equally good defenders in the team..& the team can only have a certain no. of defs.

The coach seems to go for experience rather than youth...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> Trezeguet has become too old..now most managers are voching for "youth"..lol



Trezeguet, Henry and Anelka are of the same age (29-31 sumthing) group. While both Anelka and Henry have had less than outstanding seasons, TrezaGOL has been banging them in for fun in the Serie-A. Still, the other two make it and he doesn't. As for youth, Ben Arfa, Sagna, Flamini were all culled from the squad, while Thuram wasn't, despite being almost twice their age. Raymond Domenech has a certain ill-feeling against some players and he's not afraid to show it.


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 4, 2008)

Which channel is showing Euro?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

^ ^ ^ ESPN/Star Sports.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

Flammini had a good season for Arsenal..Henry well..but henry is like a sachin tendulkar in France..you cant chuck him out just like that...someone had to pay..Trezeguet seemed to be the option..more so because he hadn't played in the 2006 world cup..they more or less retained their squad of the world cup finals...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

Now that Vieira is injured, Flamini IS in the squad. But he should have been there from the start. I was thinking of posting the entire squads for each nation, but it'll stretch the page to a great length


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

Here are the Indian timings for the Euro 2008 games.


----------



## escape7 (Jun 4, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Yup RVP will win the golden boot
> Looking forward to a Holland vs. Portugal match like last WC
> * Go France(Arsenal) W000000T*



Arsenal is actually an English team not French...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

escape7 said:


> Arsenal is actually an English team not French...



Darn it!!! You didn't get it!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2008)

Um he is not wrong either


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Um he is not wrong either



Theoretically, he's 100% correct. But u know why I busted my gut laughing!!! FRANCE(nal) anyone? Nudge-nudge, wink-wink!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

LOLzzzz.... 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOT ARSENAL!!!!

but no france... 

i vouch for netherlands...


----------



## techtronic (Jun 5, 2008)

My personal vote goes to Germany.

In terms of Group of death, I would very well go with Group C.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2008)

Viva Portugala!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 5, 2008)

*en.fantasy.euro2008.uefa.com/

play fantasy football...


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2008)

This should be merged


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm rooting for Germany! They never fail to turn up at major tournaments, no matter how poor they might be playing before that!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2008)

Glory Hunter,no wonder you are supporting Chelsea too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Glory Hunter,no wonder you are supporting Chelsea too




*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

FYI, I'm a big fan of Michael Ballack, Miroslav Klose and Oliver Kahn (he has retired though). I reckon I don't need to prove my fanhood to anyone. I don't want to get drawn into an endless debate about the reasons for supporting a club, otherwise I hv a LOT to say about 'fans' of the other big clubs. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## hullap (Jun 7, 2008)

zOMG,
the swiss are quite heavily attacking, and r well spirited too 

1st yellow card of the tour to magnin 

w000t
against the play of the game, 
the czechs  scored 
by Sverkos


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 7, 2008)

FINAL SCORE:

*Switzerland* *0-1* *Czech Republic*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 7, 2008)

man..the swiss missed a sitter..jarkovic i guess..should be hanged for missing that one..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 7, 2008)

It was Johan Vonlanthen who hit the bar!! He should have scored. Oh well, that's called fate!!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 8, 2008)

*Czech Republic defeat Switzerland 1-0 in first Euro 2008 match…*
The first match of the Euro 2008 tournament went Live at 9:30 today, and Czech Republic managed to scoop one in to win the first match against Switzerland. 

It didn’t look this way in the beginning however as just five minutes into the game, Alexander Frei picked up the ball in midfield off a Czech mistake and hammered a low shot just inches off the post. picks up the ball in midfield off a Czech mistake. He hammers a shot low which is just inches off the post....Full writeup


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2008)

GROUP A (GAME 2) FINAL SCORE:

*Turkey 0-2 Portugal (Pepe, Mereiles)*


----------



## blueshift (Jun 8, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> ^ ^ ^ ESPN/Star Sports.



cuf! No ESPN/Star here.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 8, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> FINAL SCORE:
> 
> *Switzerland* *0-1* *Czech Republic*



The Swiss did not get two penalty decisions their way, one of them a clear handball.

They were unlucky too, one of their shots did hit the crossbar.



abh1shek said:


> GAME 2 FINAL SCORE:
> 
> *Turkey 0-2 Portugal (Pepe, Mereiles)*



Saw the 1st half, Ronaldo's free kick was in, except for the Turkish goalkeeper.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 8, 2008)

portugal played well yesterday .. the score could have 3-0/ 4-0 on any other day... but good start for Portugal..and as for Czech Republic i would say they escaped a lycky win over well playing Swiss..... they missed Frei...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2008)

Prtugal win.. a better start than 2004.. Nuno gomes played well.. had an assist & hit the crossbar ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2008)

Croatia leading Austria 1-0 at HT through Modric's penalty.
What are the betting odds of Austria winning the whole thing


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2008)

*GROUP B (GAME 1) FINAL SCORE:*

*Austria 0-1 Croatia (Modric 4' [P])*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 9, 2008)

germany cracking it..great game of footbal..shame that poland couldnt capitalize on the chances..Germany are sure favs to win the Euro this time round..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2008)

*GROUP B (GAME 2) FINAL SCORE:*

*Germany 2-0 Poland

(GER: Podolski 20', Podolski 72')*

_Heil die Nationalmannschaft!!!_


----------



## goobimama (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks abh1shek for the quick updates


----------



## hullap (Jun 9, 2008)

so, they actually WON a game since 2000


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2008)

*GROUP C (GAME 1) FINAL SCORE:*

*Romania 0-0 France*

_ Neither an upset, nor a win for France, as many would hv predicted._

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------

GROUP C (GAME 2) FINAL SCORE:

* *Netherlands** 3-0 Italy

(NED: v. Nistelrooij 26', Sneijder 31', v. Bronckhorst 79')

*_ Holland absolutely destroyed the world champions!! Great game!!!_ *
*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2008)

sneijder was brilliant..the goal simply rocked Italy....nistelrooij's goal was a bit controversial..but...all the same..Netherlands rock..hoping for a germany vs netherlands semi...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2008)

*GROUP D (GAME 1) FINAL SCORE:*
*
Spain 4-1 Russia

(ESP: Villa 20', 44', 76', Fabregas 90'+2)

(RUS: Pavlyuchenko 86')*

_Villa got his hattrick in emphatic fashion! Fabregas got his first international goal for Spain. Spain have begun their campaign in style. I just hope they don't get knocked out in the quarterfinals this time around... AGAIN!!! _


----------



## hullap (Jun 10, 2008)

^  at your comment


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2008)

Fab scored W000000t


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^  at your comment



What else can I say? They're such a fine team, but they ALWAYS fall apart at the slightest hint of pressure!!! It's SO frustrating!!! 

*GROUP D (GAME 2) FINAL SCORE:*
*
Greece 0-2 Sweden

(SWE: Ibrahimovic 67', Hansson 72')*

_Damn!! Greece bored the hell out of me! The first half was an absolute pain to behold, with three Greek defenders passing the ball among themselves in their own half!!! 

Bad start for the reigning European champions!_


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2008)

Wonderful win by Portugal yesterday. Ronaldo back at his best with 1 goal and 1 assist. Portugal winning 3-1 against the Czechs.

In the other game yesterday, the co-hosts, Swiss were knocked out of Euro with Turkey winning 2-1 against them. They could not hold on after scoring first in the rain-soaked match.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 12, 2008)

^ 3-1 ..wow.i watched the game till 11pm and they were 2-1.
great win


----------



## Dudeboy (Jun 12, 2008)

It was amazing to see 2 goals in 17:00 minutes


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't watch yesterday's matches, had an exam today....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2008)

~snipped~


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 12, 2008)

^^lol,then we dont need to watch the matches,do we?

and yea ronaldo scored an amazing goal,.

co-hosts swiss knocked out within 5 days of starting competition.lol.Well,happy hosting.Portugal made it to quarters,do and die match for turkey and Czech republic,whoever wins moves on.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 13, 2008)

Great game yesterday too, with the Croatians winning 2-1 against the mighty Germans.. The 79th minute strike by Podolski was not enough to earn them a draw. Time for Lehmann to retire, perhaps?

In the other late kick-off the Austrians and Polish played a 1-1 draw with the Austrians scoring in injury time penalty.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 13, 2008)

portugal ftw!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2008)

RVP Is Back On The Scene


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

Holland is hammering france I see!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 14, 2008)

Netherlands rule....sniejder was brilliant..robben was ecstatic....nistelrooj was brilliant....persie was classy...kuyt was special..netherlands...take a bow..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a feeling it is going to be Netherlands vs Portugal at the finals. Both teams have so far shown they are serious about their game...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 18, 2008)

thread seeems dead
come on people

Italy won... france is out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2008)

Sad to see this thread dying,Euro is going fantastic.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 18, 2008)

yup it is


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 18, 2008)

Dutch Ftw!!!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 18, 2008)

damn my cable operator
no reception since days


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2008)

oh here is the Euro thread ... 
i was wondering why no one talked abt Euro in the Football thread.
lemme start ...

ITALYYYYYYYYYYY ITALY .... Toni will fire all cylinders frm the QFs. Pirlo n Gattuso will be missed 
Its going to be Italy or Germany who will win the cup. Holland will be KOed in the semis


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 18, 2008)

^^^are you drunk??

Italy without pirlo and gatusso facing spain??LOL


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 19, 2008)

^^die die die you noobs,

portugal ftw!!!

go ronaldo go.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 19, 2008)

yea portugal too..i want a netherlands vs portugal final ..  and ronaldo injured after the end of the match..  with the dutch winning 4-0


----------



## iinfi (Jun 19, 2008)

it will definitely not be a netherlands vs portugal final. Ambrosini n Camoranesi have to play well for Italy to win against Spain


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2008)

Definitely going to be a netherlands vs Portugal finals. At least they are going to meet somewhere in the whole scheme of things...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 19, 2008)

^^cant be except the finals 

ambrosini sucks...and no set piece specialist for italy now with pirlo out..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 19, 2008)

So who wins today's quarters? Any predictions?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2008)

Germany


----------



## iinfi (Jun 19, 2008)

Germany 2-1


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 19, 2008)

Hehe, so Portugal might get knocked out today.


----------



## JackyB (Jun 19, 2008)

Is torsten frings actually playing today? i heard he busted a rib and will be out. He is crucial to Germany. Without him, i'd expect Portugal to dominant this game


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 19, 2008)

^^nor frings nor podolski..shwinstieger will start..


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2008)

Germany FTW!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

Noooo! 2-0 already in favour of Germany! This can't happen... Common Christiano!


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ Its Germany 2-1 Portugal now......Just one more goal needed by Germany....Germany FTW!

Nice to see Podolski playing today.....he can get us the magic goal...

Haha.....Ballack strikes...  3-1 now.......

Germany won....Next match Croatia vs Turkey....


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2008)

Its all over for Portugal 
Big Match and as expected Ronaldo went missing.


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^die die die you noobs,
> 
> portugal ftw!!!
> 
> go ronaldo go.


Ronaldo.....who?


----------



## iinfi (Jun 20, 2008)

i did say it wont be a netherlands vs Portugal final 

germany won....
tomorrow croatia will win 3-1.
and 
40% chances of Russia pulling off an upset. It cud be 4-2 in favor of Russia if Arshavin plays.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn..missed some easy chances..pepe missed a sitter..ronaldo was out of touch completely..


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

iinfi said:


> tomorrow croatia will win 3-1.


Well, don't underestimate Turkey........They're a good team.

I'm on Turkey's side tomorrow....The winner of tomorrow's game will play with Germany in the semi final.

Things can be better for Turkey if Emre (captain) plays tomorrow...he has been out of the tournament since the first match against Portugal dude to injury..



dreamcatcher said:


> ronaldo was out of touch completely..


You can always expect him to flop in big matches....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

I just hope russia does not pull out an upset..


----------



## iinfi (Jun 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, don't underestimate Turkey........They're a good team.



hmm... good team .. but i dont expect them to break thru the Croatian defense more than once


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

iinfi said:


> hmm... good team .. but i dont expect them to break thru the Croatian defense more than once


I know Coratia are in a very good form but sometimes underdogs 'baazi maar lete hain'....

I actually want a bit weak opponent against Germany in the Semi Final........


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey isnt there any SPAIN fan??? see there team guys its technically the BEST!!!! its gonna be spain vs netherlands finals!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2008)

WTF was that 
Croatia scores in the 119th minute to take the lead but Turkey equalizes in the last added minute of extra time.Penalties.I have a feeling that Turkey might win this now they have survived 120 mins.


TURKEY WON 3-1 ON PENALTIES 
Who would have thought that when they were 1-0 down in the last minute of ET.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2008)

OMFG.....Turkey won....Watched the game completely and I was about to just leave the matche when Croatia had striked in the 119th minute but Turkey FTW! Senturk equalised in the 120+2th minute....

And Turkey won 3-1 in the penalties...

Rustu is a great keeper - one of my favourites....Tuncay played extremely well today.

Turan and Emre Asik won't be playing against Germany so things may get difficult for Turkey but I've no problems if they defeat Germany in the semi finals.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Suck it Croatia!


----------



## iinfi (Jun 21, 2008)

i cant believe Croatia lost this game ... 
cant believe they cud'nt score in regulation 90 mins ... 

btw there was no drama in the game until late into second half of extra time!! 
Bet germany will beat them in 90 mins in the semis.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 21, 2008)

^After what they(Germany) did to Portugal.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 22, 2008)

cablewallah pulled the plug ... no ESPN here ... damn ****ing b@s****


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2008)

Russia playing good today.....Pavlyuchenko strikes...

OMFG This is the best Euro ever....Many late equilizers...Nistlerooy scores in the 86th minute....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2008)

RVN equalizes with 4 mins to go.


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2008)

Torbinski scored for Russia....Its 2-1 now....Lets see if there is anymore end drama.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 22, 2008)

3-1 all over for the dutch..russia played really well..i wouldnt be surprized if they win the cup..


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2008)

Haha...Russia strikes again....3-1...Game over for Netherlands....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2008)

Holland Owned


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 22, 2008)

sad.. but the dutch lose


----------



## iinfi (Jun 22, 2008)

must v been a good match ... i cud not watch .... ESPN down (
did Russia play better than they did in their previous game against Swedes, or was it kinda same?
did they miss chances?? wat abt holland??? did they miss easy chances?
plz let me know


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2008)

Too bad I fell asleep. Suddenly though I've lost interest in the Euro tournament. Two of my favourite teams — Portugal and Netherlands — have gone out. Sucks.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 22, 2008)

Russia played far better than The Dutch  and they deserve to be out of Euros.
Russia were more offemsive than The Orange Brigade and were defended far better. Had Russia taken their chances in the mormal time itself the scoreline would have been more humiliating for The Dutch.
Arshavin & Pavlyuchenko pawned Holland


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2008)

Italy to win tonight.
Possible Italy vs. Germany final.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 22, 2008)

^^+1

i wanted exactly that ... 2 of my favorite teams 
@rahimveron  thanks for the insight


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2008)

I would however be fun to put the 'big boys' to shame. Turkey vs Russia finals FTW!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2008)

^^Lol you were a fan of Portugal and Holland not so long ago


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 22, 2008)

3 Group winners eliminated. So, Spain's next?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2008)

Andrea Pirlo and Gattuso are banned for this match.Still I can't see Italy losing.

For guys who aren't getting ESPN(like me) tonight's match is on DD.


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2008)

Spain won 4-2 on Penalties.....


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 23, 2008)

GO *SPAIN*!!!!!!!!!!!! Spain r the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes Spain FTW!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2008)

MUAHAHAHAHAH Italy were playing for penalties and bored the fans to death but went down on penalties themselves.
Fabregas winning it for Spain is the icing on the cake


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 23, 2008)

now hope it will be spain vs germany finals!!! which spain wud WIN!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2008)

Spain win.. 4-2 on penalties..
looks like they will do it this time


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 23, 2008)

dont count out russia..if pvalyuchenko and ashravin get goin..pain is in for a tough night..
Kolodine will miss the mathc tho..russia will miss his right footers..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2008)

Probability of winning
1.Germany
2.Russia
3.Spain
4.Turkey


----------



## iinfi (Jun 23, 2008)

NO ESPN here yday as well ... i dint expect Italy to lose 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Andrea Pirlo and Gattuso are banned for this match.Still I can't see Italy losing.
> 
> For guys who aren't getting ESPN(like me) tonight's match is on DD.



was it on DD??? i tuned DD national n DD sports .... it was not there !!

to the best of my knowledge only the Final of Euro and Champions League and from Q/F of soccer WC can be shown on terrestrial channel in this part of the world.
others are not free to air.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2008)

^^Yes it was,coverage started at 12.Even the 1st Q/F was on DD National.Remaining 3 matches will be on DD too.
Hopefully Ill arrange something before PL season starts
But if you missed yesterday's match it is good because it was crap(thanks to the world champions)


----------



## iinfi (Jun 23, 2008)

hey man .. plz tell me where it was telecast?? DD Sports or DD national or DD India ..which one?
i missed the last 2 matches. 
will look @ Big TV rates when it is launched and then go for one of the 3 DTH services


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2008)

national


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 23, 2008)

hey guys to 
www.goalcentre.com
here u'll find all football matches wid online live streaming n also highlights!!!!! as i dont have cable i watch live matches here!!! dis site rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2008)

The whole world lost the TV feed lol.Turkey giving Germany a good fight.

Turkey comes back again from 2-1 down thanks to a Lehmann classic.
Great match
OMG Germany scores in last few seconds
Germany are through. 3-2 win,what an awesome match.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 26, 2008)

I think Germany thought Turkey wud not turn up @ the venue coz of injuries!! 
Germany played poorly... experimenting with formations @ the semi-final.
and wat abt the pictures!! they say its coz of lightning. 
cud be some hackers handiwork also. knocking down the servers of the broadcasters!! :d


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2008)

If there wouldn't have been much injuries and suspensions for Turkey, I think they were capable enough of winning the Euro.....

Turkey were missing Tuncay, Turan & Emre Asik (defender) and all were the strength of the Turkish team. Emre (captain) was also out of the tournament since the 1st match due to injury.....A weak Turkey also gave Germany a good fight.

Anyhow...Germany FTW for the Final..


----------



## hullap (Jun 26, 2008)

i didnt get the sucky hindi commentry yesterday 
anyways, turkey can play good, but they gotta be resilient to win


----------



## iinfi (Jun 26, 2008)

Just v a gut feeling Spain will win this comfortably


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2008)

Russia owned by Spain.....Spain won 3-0.

Germany vs. Spain........I'm on Germany's side.....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

Screw Germany, Spain will get my support. I sooo wanted a Russia - Turkey final though


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 27, 2008)

i take spain's side.... want to watch ballack cry again


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ...I'm on Germany's side.....



I am on Spain's side.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2008)

Spain FTW.See what happens when you play Fabregas from the start.(thanks to unfortunate villa)


----------



## hullap (Jun 27, 2008)

hope we get a good match to see


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2008)

Germany to beat Spain 2-1 in the final!!! Heil Die Nationalmannschaft!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ Spain to beat Germany 2-1 in the final.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 28, 2008)

Frings is the key. If Frings doesnt play i dont see a German win!! 
n i hope they dont play the crap 4-2-3-1 formation which they played in the semis. that left gaping holes in the mid-field.
they sud revert to the 4-1-4-1 with Frings holding!! 
they sud play Gomez or Kevin Kurányi in place of Klose even though Klose has scored in the tournament twice.
hope it gets over in 90 mins


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2008)

Final ka mazaa tabh hi aayega jabh kum se kum 4 goals hon aur end mein koi si bhi ek team 1 goal maar k 3-2 se jeet jaaye......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Spain will play a cautious game, coz they're in the final of a major competition for the first time, while many of the current German team have been to a world cup final as well, so they know all about the pressure. Germany will win with goals from Ballack & Podolski!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2008)

Fabregas


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fabregas


Alright, if u say so!! Germany to win 2-1 (GER: Ballack, Podolski)(ESP:Fabregas)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2008)

No, Fab will score 2 and provide assist in other goal.
3-2 spain


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2008)

The Spanish will get overrun on the flanks by Podolski and Schweinsteiger!! Ballack would not want to lose another final in a month!!!


----------



## iinfi (Jun 28, 2008)

Ballack injured!! calf injury .... missed training Friday n Sat

Germany are now out!! surely !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2008)

Aw man!!!! 
He missed the WC 2002 final due to suspension, now he'll miss the Euro 2008 final due to injury!!! That's not fair!!!!


----------



## blueshift (Jun 28, 2008)

Its Germany's time to win!


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 29, 2008)

*www.paddypower.com/bet?action=go_t...v_type_id=9821&ev_oc_grp_ids=63197&bir_index=


----------



## iinfi (Jun 29, 2008)

nice odds
there is no forecast of bad weather at all. thn how cme these odds?
blackout cud be handiwork of hackers as i had previously said!! :d


----------



## hullap (Jun 29, 2008)

expecting a gr8 match


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Alright, if u say so!! Germany to win 2-1 (GER: Ballack, Podolski)(ESP:Fabregas)


Hey, you missed out Schweinsteiger....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2008)

Schweinsteiger will provide assists for both of Germany's goals!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2008)

Vyasram said:


> *www.paddypower.com/bet?action=go_t...v_type_id=9821&ev_oc_grp_ids=63197&bir_index=


I am betting on Lehmann has dropped it

Fab and Ballack both starting.

Ballack trying his best to get himself sent off.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 30, 2008)

wat crap germany are playing!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2008)

Muhahahahaa
Germany Pwn3d Loooool


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2008)

Poor Michael Ballack


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2008)

What Lehmann did was actually correct......He tried to come forward to increase the angle of the shot.....It was actually the defender's mistake who couldn't block Torres from chipping the ball up.....

Anyways, Germany played crap today.....Spain deserved the win.

I also feel pity for Ballack......Poor guy.....First lost the Champions League, now the Euro....

IMHO Turkey would have given Spain a better fight if this was expected from the Germans......


----------



## Pat (Jun 30, 2008)

Agreed..Spain deserved to win, but wanted germany to win


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2008)

Ill miss Euro2008.
Best tournament ever!


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ill miss Euro2008.
> Best tournament ever!


Yeah, too much of late drama......I'll miss Turkey though.....Don't know but I think their a$$es started to burn in the end and thats why they always scored in the end......


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 30, 2008)

spain deserved to be the victorious team .....
a great tournament ended...........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2008)

Guess who gets the tag of perennial underachievers now?

Btw. I am feeling bad for Raul.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 30, 2008)

^ me too but spain won its was nice match german needed to play more aggressive


----------



## iinfi (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Vyasram (Jun 30, 2008)

Did DD1 telecast the game yesterday? On my side, they telecasted some crappy serial.  

Congrats to Spain. Lahm has had a dissappointing tour and it ended that way. Just before Torres scored it, I was like 'no way Torres is gonna beat Lahm from there'. Cesc had an average game. Xavi for MotM.


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 30, 2008)

Spain definitely deserved to win....they are technically the best team(present)!!!! and defeating the Germans was a piece of crap!!!! but the prob was Germany didn't play aggressive football... and their crosses were all poor... all free kicks were wasted all were way of the target not one reaching a player!!!!! 





SPAIN NEVER IN PAIN!!!

hey btw wats happ to raul??? not got any info on him!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2008)

^^He was not selected in the squad by Aragones even after having a great season with Real Madrid.Poor Raul he deserved to lift that trophy after all those barren years with Spain.
Btw. It was nice of Spain especially Sergio Ramos to dedicate the win to Antonio Puerta


----------

